# Newbie with a tough decision...



## stephen87 (Jan 28, 2010)

Alright you guys, I've been researching different handguns for CCW and I'm having a tough time deciding what to test out. I'm fairly new to guns in general, I have a few friends who have given me input and my aunt has given me her input. I'm looking for a semi-auto 9mm handgun that isn't polymer (personal preference, nothing against them). I may test a Glock 19 even though it is a polymer handgun. Which handguns would you recommend I try out? I'm really leaning towards a Sig Sauer based on just what I've read about them.


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

There are a lot of variables to consider, e.g., purpose of gun, how much willing to spend, etc. Having said that and not knowing your answers, I suggest you look at the CZs. I like the P-01 the most, but there are others. I am sure you will get a lot of other input from the members.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Sig Sauer take your pick.

I have the P229 and P239 Gen II in 40S&W. Also available in 9mm.

Great guns DA/SA triggers or DAK is available in the P229.


----------



## stephen87 (Jan 28, 2010)

zetti1, it would be self defense and defnse of my family. We've had quite a few break-ins happen to us and some around the neighborhood so it's really opened my eyes. I'm willing to spend up to $1200 to get one (does not include the safe, I'll pay extra for that just because it is needed in my eyes). 

SaltyDog, thanks for the input. I've seen that most of the threads I've read, you've really been active in and usually have the same general input. You and one of my good friends are the ones who have me considering a Sig. Have you by chance shot the P228? Did you like that one better than the P229?


----------



## Dr Arkham (Dec 28, 2009)

I recently got a P229 and I love it, it's pretty much the same thing as the P228, I forget what the difference is but it's negligible. I don't think that you could go wrong with either one. You could also take a look at the P239, it's also a 9mm, but it's a little smaller and thinner so it might be easier to conceal. The only drawback is your capacity goes from 12+1 to 8+1, but it's a great gun, if I was going to buy a CCW at the time that's what I would have gotten, my P229 is mainly for the house and the range, but I know that there are plenty of people that have no problem carrying the P229. Good luck with whatever you pick.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Actually, the 228 is quite a bit different from the 229. The 229 has a stainless slide, which is thicker in material than the 228's folded carbon steel slide. This is in order to offer the 229 in both 9mm, and the higher pressure .40/357 chamberings. The 229's thicker slide not only makes the gun heavier overall, but it places that additional weight higher up on the gun. If you handle both a 228 and 229 side-by-side, you will notice a definite difference in the balance of the two. 

Also the 229's slide is tapered toward the top, and has cocking serrations only on the lower part of the slide, whereas the 228 has full height serrations. This may appear to be a cosmetic difference only... but for some, the 228 is far easier to quickly grab the slide for slingshotting, or clearing a dead round.

The 229 is a great weapon, but if you are only interested in 9mm, and do not care for some of the other variations that only the 229s are available in(SAS, SRT, etc), then the 228 is a better version of a compact 9mm from Sig.

As metioned above, the 239 is a nice sig as well. Available in 9mm, .40 and .357sig, slightly shorter in overall length and grip length than the 228/229, and with a noticeable thinner profile that makes it really nice for concealment.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

I owned a P239 and sold it and I wish I hadn't. I sold it because, at the time I wanted a pistol that would do all things well. The P239 grip troubled me for range shooting, it was just too small. I own a P229 now and really like it...but, I don't think it would suit me for CCW. I don't carry now but, someday I plan to. The P229 will be one of my favorite range guns and I'll have to get another P239 again for CCW, I just like SIGs. Of the current pistols I own now and if I had to pick a general purpose, do it all gun...one that would be decent for CCW and comfortable enough for recreational shooting it would be my CZ P-01.Just food for thought on what you're asking a gun to do.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here is my recommendation







In 9mm, 40SW, and 45acp.
Bersa pistols are inexpensive but are very good guns. I would put them up against most any other brand for quality, performance, accuracy, you name it.
www.bersatalk.com is one of the best places to get info on the Brand.
From Wikipedia on Bersa firearms


> The full size Thunder combat pistol is the standard sidearm of the Argentina Armed Forces (Thunder 9), Argentina Federal Police (Thunder 9), Buenos Aires Provincial Police (Thunder 9) and several other Law Enforcement agencies (Thunder 9 & 40).


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Another vote for the 229. I love my SAS Gen 2. But if you're not going to carry and this will be for home defense, you might opt for the full-size 226.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

I just went through the process of buying my first handgun over the past few months. I ended up with the Glock 19 in my avatar. I considered (and shot) the Springfield XDM, S&W M&P and Ruger SR9 before choosing the Glock.

The best advice I could give is what I got from a number of people: go fire as many of the guns you are considering as you possibly can. Rent at the range or borrow from friends, if you can. It's difficult, at best, to try to make a decision solely based on reading literature, getting free advice on the 'net or even handling pistols in a store. Being able to actually fire a gun is the best way to determine what feels best and shoots best for you.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Check out the Stoeger Cougar. It is a great gun for the money.:smt1099


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My suggestion is the CZ P-01 if you are looking for a CCW but if you want home defense the CZ75B is a very good choice too. The P-01 is a good one for either.

The Sig 229 is a very fine weapon but I personally like the CZ's and is what i use to sit on my night stand. If you like the Sig, it feels good in your hand, and you would be confident with it.....get it!

RCG


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

Smith and Wesson makes a line of all metal pistols, with decocking levers that make them safer for carry or keeping inside as self defense weapons. The 908 and 910 series are excellent pistols. You might go to the Smith and Wesson site and look at them. That lineage has always consisted of safe and reliable firearms. 

My principle complaint with the current plastic guns is that they do not have safeties as such. They rely upon a trigger safety that is too integral with the ergonomics of accessing and pulling the trigger to be a true safety in my opinion. I had a S&W M9C and I liked it except for the lack of safety. I liked it better than the Glock I also had at the time. I have since sold them both. I'll stick wtih my S&W Model 39's and 59. 

Good luck with finding what you need.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I have two metal Sigs, and I like them a lot for range use. However, I would not ever consider using them as a CCW as they are too bulky and weigh too much for their capacity. Also, I'm not fond of the transition from DA to SA, and I think the SA trigger pull is too light for use in the extremely tense situation of having to possibly shoot another person. If you don't know what this means, there are videos on the internet of cops accidentally pulling the trigger on their handguns while in a very stressful situation.

However, the Sigs are very good handguns, so you won't go wrong with them. Other large handguns you could also look at the Beretta 92, the CZ 75 and 85, and the various 1911 designs such as those from Kimber and Springfield. Walther also has the P5/P5c, which are single-stack DA's that eject to the left. These are slightly smaller than the Sig 22x and Berettas and CZ's. Another Walther to consider is the P88, which is considered to be a "top-tier" handgun that has a price that reflects this. The EAA Witness line is also a very nice handgun that is very close to the CZ's in design.

A smaller metal handgun to look at is the Springfield EMP in 9mm or .40, and the even smaller Kahr MK9/MK40. Both would be easier to conceal than the larger hi-caps. I've used a friend's MK9 quite a bit, and it has the best trigger of any defense semi-auto that wasn't a 1911 that I've ever used.

Lastly, a really neat mid-sized metal semi to consider is the HK P7PSP. The P7 series is considered by many to be the most reliable semi-auto ever made. They are very safe to use, and are very accurate because of the fixed barrel. They aren't made any more, but can easily be found on the used market. There is also a newer version called the P7M8, and a double-stack version as well, but these cost quite a bit more. You could also look at a slightly used ex-German govt. Walther P1, which is the post-war version of the famous P-38.

Oh yeah, those metal S&W's are pretty good too. I could easily see carrying a 3913......


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

PhilR. said:


> ...Also, I'm not fond of the transition from DA to SA, and I think the SA trigger pull is too light for use in the extremely tense situation of having to possibly shoot another person. If you don't know what this means, there are videos on the internet of cops accidentally pulling the trigger on their handguns while in a very stressful situation.


I disagree. That is exactly the idea behind the DA/SA... the first shot is a long firm DA pull to ensure that it is not accidental, without giving you the complication of a manual safety. Once you have committed to that first shot... follow up shots are short, light pulls to allow better accuracy.

My 2 cents


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> I disagree. That is exactly the idea behind the DA/SA... the first shot is a long firm DA pull to ensure that it is not accidental, without giving you the complication of a manual safety. Once you have committed to that first shot... follow up shots are short, light pulls to allow better accuracy.
> 
> My 2 cents


+1 YFZ, I love the DA/SA and you nailed the point down here. The long trigger pull on the initial firing is the safety.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

to OP:

I think you need to go handle a handful of 9mm, and when you do, include polymer pistols. If you don't like them after you check them out, fine. Whatever you like the best is what you should go with.


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

Agreed YFZsandrider, the first pull is deliberate and not likely to be accidental.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Feb 7, 2010)

I am looking to buy either a Glock 17,19, or 26. Great reliable weapons.


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

If this will be your very own handgun, then if I were you, which apparently am not...I will go to a gun store where they have a shooting range at the same location and see if they will allow you to fire the ones you will choose. Handle each and every gun that is of interest to you. Then go from there. Rent the one you want first and see how you go with it.

.:smt083


----------



## stephen87 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the input you guys. That was my plan was to test fire the ones that I was looking at, but I didn't wanna just go test first 3 or 4 I wanted a good list to possibly find a few that I liked. Thanks to you guys, I have a list of about 10-15. Haha, thanks again.


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

+1 to YFZ

The trigger pull on the first shot will not be an accident because it is too a strong a pull for accidental discharge (imo), but once you have determined you are in a situation that requires the use of deadly force then the follow up shots with a lighter trigger pull is what I want in that situation.


----------

